# Skrounger jig



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried this jig head/swim baits combination? Looks good on 
TV (always does). I can see the benefits of being able to target different water depths with a "fluke" etc., not sure about the action and how it helps, etc.. Any patterns (seasonal) where they may out perform other presentations? Looking for user feedback.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wish I could get my hands on one to give that feedback. I called the Sesquehanna Fishing Tackle Company that distributes this little marvel and they kindly informed me that ALL orders are currently SHUT DOWN! They can't take any orders in and there's no more orders going out right now. My guess is that this product got such a high demand nation wide, the company got swamped and had to stop all incoming orders, and had no surplus in stock to fill orders that are or were pending. My understanding is that the operation is just a father and son shop making those jigs on a part time basis and have no means to handle such a massive influx of orders. Best of luck if you can find any of these jigs.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Land Big Fish in Akron has had them for a while and had a bunch last time I was in there.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I heard they are having legal issues with this bait. My bet is that Aaron Marten is crying over something.LOL


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

sisezz73 said:


> I heard they are having legal issues with this bait. My bet is that Aaron Marten is crying over something.LOL


The scrounger has been around for quite some time. From what I read it started as a saltwater deal in CA and some of the CA guys started using it for bass. Once the bass guys caught on then Aaron decided to start selling them. If there are legal issues then I'd assume someone is complaining about him stealing their idea. Berkley is even making a similar product now. As stated, LBF has had them for some time and they should be available online. I have thrown them a few times without much success, but never committed to it enough. I hear it is killer when the bass are suspended and have lockjaw.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.mikesprobassgear.com/product.sc?productId=701&categoryId=219
Mike has a few in stock right now.


----------



## dholth01 (Jan 21, 2008)

I bought some last year and they are a nice jig. I had seen Bass Pro advertising them in the last ad i recieved. If BPS is going to start selling them I would assume the manufacture will concentrate supply to them. This was kind of a hidden jig for a while. Used with a fluke was the most common way I threw it. Caught multiple species


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

sisezz73 said:


> I heard they are having legal issues with this bait. My bet is that Aaron Marten is crying over something.LOL


Thats great!
I'm glad I'm not the only one that hears A.M. cry. 
EVERY time I see him on TV he is b!tching about something. 

Bas Pro has these in there new catalog but I have not tried ordering.
There is another brand (forgot who though) that makes some and I bought them last year. They did not swim properly so I threw them away.

"You guys do know I'm in first place?" " I'm fishing for 100,000 dollars" ...what a baby!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

co-angler said:


> Thats great!
> I'm glad I'm not the only one that hears A.M. cry.
> EVERY time I see him on TV he is b!tching about something.
> 
> ...


My reply would have been, "You do know I've worked my a$$ off at a real job all week? I'm fishing for fun....HERE!"


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

Thats if you worked somewhere else


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the input. headed to LBF this weekend, if they still have some, I'll pick up a few. .....and i agree - A.M. does seem to be a bit "oversensitive".


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Thought this was interesting... An email from the Scrounger shop I got today:

Just wanted to inform the members that my expected delivery date for more
scroungers has been set back. To make everyone aware, the production of
scroungers has been halted by a court order and that court date had to be
rescheduled due to an emergency surgery of someone that must appear in
court. I can only hope that Scott is well enough to travel in the next month
to sort out these setbacks and get rolling with production again.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I just got two packs of the 3/16oz long bill Strike King Scrounger Jigs from BPS. They arrived at my house yesterday. I cannot find them on them BPS website anymore....
Anyway I am looking forward to giving them a try this year. I was guessing from the pics of them, that the bill would be some sort of hard plastic....when in fact it is a softer pliable almost rubbery (is that even a word??? lol) kind of material. I am sure that they can be trimmed down with a steady hand to mimmick the action that you might see from the medium and short billed versions.


----------

